

How wings work, two competing explanations - samh
http://www.eskimo.com/~billb/wing/airfoil.html

======
samh
<http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/aero/airflylvl3.htm>

It's amazing that there still isn't rock solid agreement on how to explain
this kind of stuff.

I guess it's a reminder to always question.

